# where to find a diesel engines training program in Australia



## mjd_76_09 (Feb 17, 2015)

hi, im a jordanian. im looking for a school that i can get a training program in repairing diesel engines in australia. i keep searching and searching in the net but i couldnt find anything. any one know about any school?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

mjd_76_09 said:


> hi, im a jordanian. im looking for a school that i can get a training program in repairing diesel engines in australia. i keep searching and searching in the net but i couldnt find anything. any one know about any school?


You will have to look into the trade as a "diesel fitter".

Variations of make & model but the course content is reasonably similar.
For example:
http://tafegoldcoast.edu.au/course/...-engine-technology-diesel-fitter#.VO-Nm1OUeQ4

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------

